
U.S. Will Track Secret Buyers of Luxury Real Estate - CPLX
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/14/us/us-will-track-secret-buyers-of-luxury-real-estate.html?_r=0&referer=
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10895295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10895295)

